# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  به نظر من

## mahmoodreza

اینو اول قسمت راهنما میبینیم


نکته قابل توجه !!! 
آماده سازی بخش راهنما
این بخش هنوز تکمیل نشده و در حال فارسی سازی میباشد. بنابراین اگر در قسمتهایی از آن متن عربی دیدید تعجب نکنید :)

تا اونجا که من دیدم بهتره این متن رو یه ذره تغیر بدیم و بشه

بنا بر این اگه در قسمتهایی از آن متن فارسی دیدید تعجب نکنید..
بزنم به تخته.. خدا زیادش کنه فقط 4 5 خط فارسی داره :shock: 
 :lol: 
کسی از دوستان عربی بلد نیست که این متن رو ترجمه کنه ..
یک در دنیا 1000 در اخرت ثواب میبره.. چون من میبینم که حیفه که اینجوری باشه...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> اینو اول قسمت راهنما میبینیم
> 
> 
> نکته قابل توجه !!! 
> آماده سازی بخش راهنما
> این بخش هنوز تکمیل نشده و در حال فارسی سازی میباشد. بنابراین اگر در قسمتهایی از آن متن عربی دیدید تعجب نکنید :)
> 
> تا اونجا که من دیدم بهتره این متن رو یه ذره تغیر بدیم و بشه
> 
> ...


:? 

احسنت. شما درست میگی دوست عزیز  :!: 

ایرانی ها چندتا کارو خوب بلدند: تیکه انداختن ، انتقاد کردن ، و ...
اما موقع کار، کمک و ... که میشه همشون در میرن.
آقای منتقد، فارسی کردن این Forum کار من بوده است. شما حداقل بیستمین نفری هستید که چنین چیزی رو بیان میکنه. اما تابحال محض رضای خدا یک نفر پیدا نشده بیاد بگه منم حاضرم تو اینجور کارها کمکت کنم. همه فقط منتظر استفاده از کار حاضر آماده هستند. مگه یک نفر آدم چند تا دست و چقدر وقت داشته که همه کارها رو خودش تنها انجام بده؟
من تا بحال هروقت چنین کاری را با غیرایرانی‌ها انجام داده‌ام احساس رضایت نسبت به کار انجام شده داشته‌ام، چون از کار آدم قدردانی میشود. 
اما اینجا تابحال یک نفر حتی یک تشکر خشک و خالی هم برای انجام چنین کاری از من که با توجه به وقت محدودم چند ماه برایم کار برده است، نکرده است. شما جای من باشید بازم از اینکارها میکنید؟  :poppy:

آقا من همین جا قول میدم دیگه از این کارها نکنم  :evil: ...

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

اسیستنت جون!
به دل نگیر برادر!
من یکی که از کار شما خیلی ایده گرفته ام و واقعا حال کرده ام......
منظورم دوستمان هم بهتر شدن بود و نه چیز دیگری.
خسته نباشید.

----------


## mahmoodreza

ای بابا
باز ما خواستیم یه چیز دیگه بگیم بد نوشتیمش

بدل نگیر قربان
فکر کنم اگه من ضد هزار بار هم بنویسم ممنون به خاطر این فوروم و و و
به ارزشه اینکه هر روز میام و انلاین میشم رو نداشته باشه
این خودش تشکر.. کلامی نیست ولی همیشه خوشحالم که یه جا دارم برای اومدن
فکر کنم باید اینجوری نگاه کنید..
و بازم لاینکه به خدا من یک کلمه هم عربی بلد نیستم
کاره دیگه ای میتونم بکنم
چشم.
ولی حداقل متن عربی را ور دارید..
و من همیشه امیدوارم که موفق باشید..
و اگه کمکی هم بر میاد مطمین باشید انجام میدیم
بالاخره نمک گیر هستیم
همیشه موفق باشید
و جدا میگم که متلک و تیکه و هیچی نبود
امیدوارم که باعث رنجش نشده باشم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
*اسیستانت متشکریم*
_اسیستانت متشکریم_
اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
*اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم
اسیستانت متشکریم*
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## imported_admin

آقای دلفی اسیستنت بابا دیگه همه رو که با یه چوب .........
نگید تا حالا هیچکس ....... *حداقل بنده بعنوان اولین نفر در سایت از کار شما تشکر کرده ام و همیشه هم در هر جایی بحثی میشه بنده از کار شما  تشکر میکنم* و .......... به هر حال ما مخلصیم  8)

----------


## Gladiator

سلام

من بزودی یک تشکر ویژه از جناب دلفی اسیستنت به عمل میارم .

خدا خودش شاهده که کمتر افرادی پیدا میشن که مثل ایشون ساده و بی آلایش و از روی حس هم نوع دوستی بدون هیچ گونه چشم داشتی به دیگران کمک کنند و *این همه زحمت رو فقط به خاطر حسی که نسبت به دیگران دارن* متحمل بشن . اینو هیچ وقت فراموش نکنید .

----------

